# New job!



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Thought I would share my exciting news with everyone here.

As of Wednesday this week I now work at Laynes Espresso on New Station Street in Leeds.

This is where I have always wanted to work and its taken a while but I'm finally there!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done on your appointment. They Laynes team are awesome. It is one of my favourite coffee shops in the UK.

I'm sure you will have fun!


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome congratulations.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Glenn. I was in there all the time now I'm on the other side of the bar!

Thanks Andy


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice one, well done! Always hearing good things about Laynes but never been, need to make a trip there soon.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations - What machinery are you going to be using there?.

Will make an effort to visit next time in Leeds


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Cheers guys.

Some of the equipment used is: Synesso Cyncra, Mazzer Robur E, Anfim Super Caimano, Mahlkonig Tanzania.

The Synesso is a beast! Makes the FB80's steam power seem like a Gaggia classic! Haha


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll try and visit soon.

Ian


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Ooh congrats!







That's some awesome equipment too!

What beans do they use?


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

The coffee used is Square Mile. We had the Sweet Shop on but have ran out and gone back to Red Brick.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Good news - makes me feel better about the Mazzer Major E, knowing you get to play with Robur E. My brother lives in Headingley so may get chance to pop in.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha. How is the Major?

Yeah, definitely drop by sometime.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

We called in Laynes this lunchtime, what a delight, my partner who has sampled lots of coffee in Leeds commented "that's the best coffee I've EVER had in Leeds.

A pleasant after taste stayed with us for what seemed like hours, maximum enjoyment. Thanks Laynes we'll be back.

Ian


----------

